# Screensaver won't run in Windows 10



## sterncohen (Nov 16, 2015)

My screensaver worked fine up until the time I installed Windows 10, and now will not run at all. The Microsoft support forums were pretty useless; if anyone has encountered this problem and can suggest a fix I'd be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto 
desktop 
right click 
personalize 
lock screen
scroll to the bottom
screen saver settings 

Whats the screen saver set to ?


----------



## sterncohen (Nov 16, 2015)

Google Photos Screensaver, start after 1 minute of inactivity. And the preview appears to work properly - I can see photos cycle through.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Does that mean its working ok now ?


> Google Photos Screensaver, start after 1 minute of inactivity


----------



## sterncohen (Nov 16, 2015)

No. It previews when I look at the lock screen, but it never starts running in normal use.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure why its not running - working ok on a couple of my W10 PCs 
not sure what else to suggest


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this screen savor one that came with Windows or a third party add in?

If add in, which one?


----------



## sterncohen (Nov 16, 2015)

It's Google Photos (aka Picasa). I've attached a screenshot showing how it appears when I go into "lock screen settings" in Windows.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Try one of the standard Microsoft included screensaver like bubbles


----------

